# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El Govern estudia subir el precio del agua para subsanar el déficit de 1.400 millones de la ACA

## sergi1907

La Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA), adscrita a la Conselleria de Territorio y Sostenibilidad de la Generalitat, estudia subir el precio del canon del agua como parte del proceso de reestructuración financiera de este organismo, que arrastra una deuda cercana a los 1.400 millones de euros

Según han confirmado a Europa Press fuentes de la ACA, la agencia "estudia" el modo en que podría producirse un incremento del recibo, con el objetivo de que el precio que se paga se acerque un poco más al coste real que tiene el sistema. 

La ACA está elaborando un plan de viabilidad, si bien las mismas fuentes han precisado que todavía no está decidido si subirán las facturas, y por el momento tampoco se sabe cuándo estará listo el nuevo plan. 

El conseller de Territorio y Sostenibilidad, Lluís Recoder, ha justificado este jueves en el Parlament una posible subida del precio del agua, por entender que actualmente la ACA se encuentra en una situación de "quiebra" y no es capaz de cubrir las facturas que tiene pendientes. 

"Tenemos una agencia cargada de deudas a las que es incapaz de hacer frente", ha reconocido Recoder, al mismo tiempo que se ha mostrado dispuesto a negociar la cuantía del incremento y quien debe pagar más, aunque en todo caso ha evidenciado que existe un problema. 

Recoder ha señalado que la situación es tan grave que llega al punto de que la agencia se esté financiando a menudo con cargo a los proveedores, al ser incapaz de pagar las obras que encarga: "Tendría que caérseme la cara de vergüenza" por tener que decir eso, ha zanjado. 

A finales de 2010 la deuda se situaba en torno a los 1.400 millones de euros, unos 2.000 millones si se añade la deuda que también arrastra el sistema de Aguas Ter-Llobregat (ATLL), en gran medida como consecuencia de las obras acometidas durante el anterior Govern para mejorar la distribución y blindar el sistema ante la gravedad de sequías como la vivida en 2008. UN COSTE NO REAL 

El coste del agua en Catalunya debería aumentar un 77,65% en los próximos cinco años para reflejar con fidelidad lo que cuesta, desde los actuales 1,7 euros de media que paga una familia por cada 1.000 litros de agua consumida hasta los 3,02 euros, según un informe realizado por la ACA hace ahora más de un año. 

Según dicho documento, al que tuvo acceso Europa Press, el precio medio del agua en Catalunya solo permite recuperar el 68% de los costes del ciclo completo, debido a que las tarifas repercutidas sobre los usuarios cubren solo 1.145 millones de euros de los 1.684 millones de coste, lo que hace el modelo sea "del todo insostenible". 

En comparación con otras capitales europeas, Barcelona paga 1,78 euros por metro cúbico de agua, mientras que en Berlín (Alemania) son 4,92, en Londres (Gran Bretaña) 2,56 y en París (Francia) 2,12, según recogía dicho documento elaborado con motivo de la realización del Plan de Gestión del Agua, que toma como referente el año 201.

Fuente: Diari de Tarragona http://www.diaridetarragona.com/pano...0/millones/aca

----------


## ben-amar

Sergi, ve rascando la cartera  :Frown: 
Cuando dice que lo estudian, es que estan pensando en cuanto tienen que subir :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

Antes de final de año ya tendremos una subida del orden del 15 o 20%, los que pagamos; que en Cataluña hay unas zonas que no pagan agua, incluso no tienen ni contador.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdonad por opinar, pero no sé como ira la cosa por ahí, pero no será que no hacen las cosas bien y después solo tienen que subir el agua, y si le da verguenza que no lo diga, además me parece demasiada subida de golpe, no habra denasidos cargos para poner solo la solicion de subir el agua, eso tambien se hacerlo yo, podrian equiparar tambien los sueldos con esos mismos paises, creo que puede ser cuestión de malas políticas, que raro en Sevilla está el agua màs barata y nosotro estamos en zona seca.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Perdonad por opinar, pero no sé como ira la cosa por ahí, pero no será que no hacen las cosas bien y después solo tienen que subir el agua, y si le da verguenza que no lo diga, además me parece demasiada subida de golpe, no habra denasidos cargos para poner solo la solicion de subir el agua, eso tambien se hacerlo yo, podrian equiparar tambien los sueldos con esos mismos paises, creo que puede ser cuestión de malas políticas, *que raro en Sevilla está el agua màs barata y nosotro estamos en zona seca* .


Perdonado :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
¿Y allí que te crees, que es la España húmeda?
Allí tienen menos agua que aquí.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Entonces ya se cual es el problema, seguro que gastan en todo menos en infraestruturas, por ejemplo como nosotro en construir presas.

Y seguro que tampoco invierten en futuro, por lo que se ve no van aprender, aunque en la tele todos hablan muy bien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Entonces ya se cual es el problema, seguro que gastan en todo menos en infraestruturas, por ejemplo como nosotro en construir presas.
> 
> Y seguro que tampoco invierten en futuro, *por lo que se ve no van aprender*, aunque en la tele todos hablan muy bien.


Aún recuerdo hace ya algunos años, cuando tuvieron que pedirle agua a Aragón y a otros lugares, y tuvieron que traerla en barco. Se lió un buen alboroto.

----------

